# Electric Race Bike for EVolocity competition



## hewittwill (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi all,

I've been part of a team designing and building an electric bike to enter in the EVolocity competition in New Zealand, which is basically an electric motorsport event. We are part of the highschool category using a standard motor and batteries to design and build the best electric bike for four races, a 110m drag race, a 10km economy run, a "street circuit" slalom and a rolling resistance test. We would love you guys to give us some input for the final stages of our build, any tweaks, changes etc that you could recommend would be awesome!

Here's a photo of the bike in action:



You can check out some more photos / videos on our facebook page: facebook.com/teamxpeed and if you could give us a like while you're there that would be awesome!

Let us know what you think of it,
Cheers,
Will


----------



## gracestevens (Jun 15, 2017)

I am sure you guys have fully enjoyed the race and must have won the race with an electric Sport bike. In the past week I have read in the article about the Wheelchair Racing conducted by disabled sports USA, wherein many of the disabled people participated along with the different wheelchairs that they might have purchased from sites like Spin life, Amazon etc.. I have been through all the photos which you have uploaded and seems you have done very well in the race.


----------

